# Freshwater rockscape



## KBS1664

I currently have crabs in my 20 gallon but once they pass on (hopefully not for a very long time!) I'm going to turn the tank into a freshwater setup. I want to build a rockscape similar to the picture posted. I have a pretty good idea on how to build it, I was just wondering what type of rock to use and where would I get it from. I know petland has these flat rocks but they charge an arm and a leg each. If you have any other advice on how I should build it or anything else, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## hgi

It's slate stone, post a add in the classifies and I bet after a few weeks you'll have more than enough for free.

Gardening/Landscaping stores also carry it for cheapish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Landscape stores will sell scrap slate for pennies per pound. But as hgi says, many people may have extra they can offer you.


----------



## Fishkeeper

Wow, beautiful, very nice....my africans cichlids would love it...


----------



## KBS1664

Thanks for the replies. I'll post int he classifieds.


----------

